
Ask HN: Examples of founders doing whatever it takes to fund their startups? - traviswingo
As most of us know, starting a company is a lot more difficult than the tabloids make it out to be. On top of that, getting proper funding is next to impossible. Airbnb founders created political themed boxed of cereal during the McCain-Obama election in order to keep the lights on [1].<p>What other examples like this are there?<p>[1.] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;02&#x2F;airbnbs-surprising-path-to-y-combinator&#x2F;
======
muzani
From Wikipedia: "In the early days of FedEx, Smith had to go to great lengths
to keep the company afloat. In one instance, after a crucial business loan was
denied, he took the company's last $5,000 to Las Vegas and won $27,000
gambling on blackjack to cover the company's $24,000 fuel bill. It kept FedEx
alive for one more week."

~~~
AznHisoka
blackjack? seems like an odd choice when roulette could give you a higher
multiplier.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Blackjack has a skill component, roulette is all chance.

------
masonlong
My buddy/boss is selling two houses he built himself on a plot of rural land.
Right now both houses are up for airbnb and vrbo rentals (with amazing
difficulty). He's and living in a pole barn he built, on the same property,
until he can sell the houses. All the money from the rentals right now goes to
his developers and other business expenses (inventory, shipping materials,
etc..) He gets his food from the food bank and his diet is pretty much cereal
and ramen. Two employees live with him under the same circumstances, working
for equity and experience. I'm one of them.

~~~
webmaven
Wow, that's real dedication. What's the company (or, what is it you're
developing)?

------
stevesearer
Anecdote from memory is the founder of instacart getting turned down for VC
and then using instacart to send beer to a VC and then getting funding.
Perhaps it was YC though?

